# Hardcore/Metal Anyone?



## brandon. (Apr 23, 2010)

I know it's not the typical stoner music. But I love me some hardcore/metal. Converge, terror, mastadon, whatever I love it all.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Apr 24, 2010)

im right here with you. currently been obsessed with fossil genera - a feed from cloud mountain by between the buried and me. love the beginning and love the ending. actually might get the lyrics "how fast we grow... we must move on" tattooed on me.


----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 26, 2010)

DONT! Dude I've been so tempted to get so many BTBAM lyrics tatt'ed. From their old shit, new shit, hes an amazing vocalist as well as lyricist. "Thus...we belive" "its raining......slowly grow" "it all makes sence, were capible of beauty" "the lovely(<I'd take this word out) love from the love of my life.....will keep the notes coming"

Im loving grind right now cephalic carnage! Love all death brutal, TECHNICAL!, progressive, and of course melodic. Love me some american metalcore/deathcore All Shall Perish, Unearth, Carnifax, White Chapel


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 28, 2010)

Anything from this album.. _'Pass the Flask_'

[youtube]VLam7SNXFRI[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 29, 2010)

oh, oh.. and...


[youtube]Rze8K3dUWyU[/youtube]


----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 29, 2010)

Is screamo either hardcore or metal?


----------



## brandon. (Apr 29, 2010)

FreezerBurn said:


> Is screamo either hardcore or metal?


Sure [ten characters]


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if you'd consider it hardcore metal, but mushroomheads older stuff w/j-mann is the fucking bomb, lol, Waylon is ok but just doesnt have as good of a hardcore voice as j-mann did. Ever hear the song solitaire unraveling? Thats gotta be my all time favorite song ever, it has never gotten old on me even after like 8-10 years of following mushroomhead, most songs get old to me in like 2 weeks. I still listen to it like a few times a day even now, in fact, i am listening to it right now. lol. it has great lyrics, the video is awesome, the way they switch the beat when going into the choruses or whatever you want to call it is amazing too, lol. it just sounds that good.


----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow 10 year old nostalgia......I remember when I was into slipknot back in middle school someone was like dude fuck them these guys were wearing masks first....IS THERE ANYTHING WEVE LEFT UNSAID.

I was joking. Its not metal, its scream-o. I have to admit I am a one of those metal sub-genre faggots classifying everything.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2010)

brandon. said:


> Sure* [ten characters]*


 

hhaha.. you dont know how hard i was laughin at that 'ten characters' post...

fuck man. lol 




im just gonna throw this down 'cause i think that it qualifies. In regard to the screaming aspect.. i suppose..

[youtube]0HFqnPEWsa8[/youtube]


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 30, 2010)

lol, so mushroomhead does or doesnt qualify?


----------



## Moussa7/32 (May 1, 2010)

Metal all day here, Mastodon, Trivium, All That Remains, Unearth, As Blood Runs Black, Meshuggah, Exodus, Machine Head ( BIG PROPS TO Machine Head , they got the Album of the Decade award, and they earned it!!. if u havent heared Machine Head's The Blackening, your really missing out) AND OF COURSE SLLLLLLAAAYYYYYYEEERRRR


----------



## P4CM4N (May 2, 2010)

Ahh, I love BTBAM. Great musicians. I haven't had a chance to see'em live. If you like their technical style, I highly recommend The Black Dahlia Murder, The Faceless, The Red Chord and Despised Icon. The Human Abstract and Protest the Hero are great too if you like the soft parts of BTBAM mixed with their heavy breakdowns and riffage.


----------



## RikoSuave55 (May 2, 2010)

ill post the best of the best


[video=youtube;K3rDRsEMay0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3rDRsEMay0[/video]


[video=youtube;FfsifZ9tFR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfsifZ9tFR0[/video]

[video=youtube;GDcwBWWKGIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDcwBWWKGIs[/video]


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (May 5, 2010)

Parkway Drive- Boneyards

[youtube]tptChkpxMoQ[/youtube]


The Black Dahlia Murder- What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse

[youtube]JWjg-_7xtpo[/youtube]


----------



## Cali chronic (May 5, 2010)

I go for the Epsom salts when I need Metal....


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (May 6, 2010)

Into the Moat! War from a Harlots Mouth! Folly! (for that weird metal... gots ska, metal, blues, jazz... most of the time all mixed into one song) those have been currently repeating on my itunes. as well as see you next tuesday.

black dahlia murder though is the greatest metal band of all time! miasma is their greatest cd hands down


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 6, 2010)

brandon. said:


> I know it's not the typical stoner music. But I love me some hardcore/metal. Converge, terror, mastadon, whatever I love it all.


I think my name says it all.


----------



## MindMan62 (May 6, 2010)

My life, I must defend!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agnVjr3o_KY


----------



## Ten bag (May 16, 2010)

hardcore isnt really one of my fav genres, more deathcore/deathmetal. But tech is something i cant live without now!
someone mentioned war from a harlots mouth? fucking sick band!
even though its not hardcore imma make a S!Q list
1. Animals as leaders
2. Periphery
3. Circle of contempt
<3

http://www.youtube.com/user/boythefool
oh and ive got a few deathcore/metal/tech guitar and vocal covers on the toob'
should check that shit 
no but please do


----------



## symbolic47 (May 16, 2010)

Death, Meshuggah, Obituary, Suffocation, Opeth, Cynic, Kreator, Decrepit Birth, NECROPHAGIST and Nevermore just to name a few.


----------



## Ten bag (May 17, 2010)

Meshuggah are a big fav of mine too, love the polyrhythm's they have. Never been able to get into Necrophagist though 

Anyone heard Beneath The Massacre before? True 'brutal death metal' according to windows media player, but theyre easily amongst the top 3.

And its good to know theres like minded people on here who know what propper music is


----------



## symbolic47 (May 17, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> Meshuggah are a big fav of mine too, love the polyrhythm's they have. Never been able to get into Necrophagist though
> 
> Anyone heard Beneath The Massacre before? True 'brutal death metal' according to windows media player, but theyre easily amongst the top 3.
> 
> And its good to know theres like minded people on here who know what propper music is



LOVE Beneath the Massacre. Seen them live 3 times, and they are incredible.


----------



## Ten bag (May 18, 2010)

you lucky git!

im doing a BTM vocal cover at the mo, doing the song 'nevermore'
fuckin sick track


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 18, 2010)

those who lie beneath.
heard them last night, check em out.


----------



## dtRepeat (May 22, 2010)

I love Trivium, Metallica, A7X and Disturbed. I know not the most hardcore metal bands, but yeah, fucking awesome.


----------



## akgrown (May 22, 2010)

Some I can handle but some of that really hardcore screaming the whole song does not do it for me. I have recently discovered these guys and here is my fav song so far

[video=youtube;pNHlVo0cPa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNHlVo0cPa8[/video]


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 10, 2010)

I fucking LOVE metal.
My favorites are...
-Atreyu
-Arch Enemy
-The Agony Scene
-Chimaira
-Drowning Pool
-Drist
-Darkest Hour
-Metallica
-Lamb Of God
-Mastodon
-Motorhead
-Pantera
-Nothingface
-Slipknot
-Soulfly
Just to name a few, I can go on forever.
It's amazing<3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2010)

I was on a lot of Lamb of God, Slayer, Manson, Hatebreed, when i was in Iraq...but this is a classic...
[video=youtube;H3YtvuZ2-I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3YtvuZ2-I0[/video]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2010)

samtheham420 said:


> I fucking LOVE metal.
> My favorites are...
> -Atreyu
> -Arch Enemy
> ...


Yeah i forgot about those guys too...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2010)

megadeth...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 10, 2010)

hatebreed!


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 10, 2010)

The Acacia Strain! lol


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 10, 2010)

a list of all metal/hardcore bands on my itunes.

Aborted, Acacia Strain, After the Burial, Age of Ruin, All Shall Perish, Animosity, Arsonists Get All the Girls,As Blood Runs Black, At the Gates, As I Lay Dying, At the Throne of Judgment, August Burns Red, Between the Buried and Me, Black Dahlia Murder, Black My Heart, Burning Season, Bury Your Dead, Comeback Kid, Dance Club Massacre, A Day to Remember, Dead to Fall, Dethklok, Devil Wears Prada, Duck Duck Goose, Ed Gein, Elysia, Emmure, Folly, From a Second Story Window, Fuck the Facts, Haste the Day, Hatebreed, Into the Moat, Molotov Solution, Motorhead, Naiad, Norma Jean, Premonitions of War, PsyOpus, Red Chord, See You Next Tuesday, Seraph Impaled, Six Feet Under, Skinless, Stick To Your Guns, Stray From the Path, Suffocation, Terror, Thick As Blood, The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza, Too Pure to Die, Tower of Rome, Unearth, Veil of Maya, War from a Harlots Mouth, Whitechapel, With Honor, 3 Inches of Blood.


----------



## Ten bag (Jul 11, 2010)

CreepieStevie

best music taste on rui from my point of view?

i think so! ;D

if i wrote out a loada bands, theyd probably be the exact same!


----------



## odbsmydog (Jul 11, 2010)

Bring me the Horizon
I Wrestled a Bear Once
Dillinger Escape Plan

gonna see all three at warped this year, and whitechapel


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> CreepieStevie
> 
> best music taste on rui from my point of view?
> 
> ...


fuck yeah! someone else likes a little variety in their metal/hardcore also!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2010)

Going to RockStar Mayhem Fest...Rob Zombie, Lamb of God, Korn, Hatebreed, 5 Finger Death Punch, Atreyu...can't wait!!!!


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 11, 2010)

metal is awesome but i aint heard any decent stuff 4 a while all the so called alternative music is emo shit now adays which i hate! stupid emo bellends

peace out


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 11, 2010)

i like marilyn manson hes just so gully.


----------



## Ten bag (Jul 13, 2010)

since i made a thread about a song and no one replied to it  : (

https://www.rollitup.org/music/343371-fans-deathmetal-deathcore-metalcore-any.html

its about one deathmetal/core track i wrote thats getting used by a band that because of this track im now part of (Y)

so yeah man, have a listen if youve time, its alright like  haha

it aint recorded properly, its done with addictivedrums and a slayer2 guitar vst i think? cant remember but yeah

gizzit a listen


----------



## aTTicRaT (Jul 24, 2010)

Opeth owns yeah so does Death RIP Chuck Schuldiner. Kreator. Meshuggah. Anything from the "Big Four" (Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Anthrax) has to be old Metallica though fuck that new shit they're trying to pass off. Lamb of God. Cannibal Corpse. Fear Factory. Dream Theater. Goatwhore. Mastodon.... Just to name a few I could go on..


----------



## yot666 (Aug 6, 2010)

brandon. said:


> i know it's not the typical stoner music. But i love me some hardcore/metal. Converge, terror, mastadon, whatever i love it all.


terrors the best of the best


----------



## yot666 (Aug 6, 2010)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> hatebreed!


 YEAH!!! how many times have you seen them live?


----------



## the muffin (Aug 11, 2010)

Rings of Saturn allllll the way.

http://www.myspace.com/ringsofsaturn7


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Aug 11, 2010)

listening to acid bath and old misfits WE ARE 138 !#*


----------



## EmptyWords (Aug 11, 2010)

here is some bands i like, if anyone likes what they hear i know of a shit ton of bands and i will post more.
[video=youtube;zbp60IX_jFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbp60IX_jFQ[/video]
[video=youtube;4NMvEJYkPsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NMvEJYkPsw[/video]
[video=youtube;c27WAhchHDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c27WAhchHDI&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;7yBm0k0coL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yBm0k0coL0[/video]
[video=youtube;PJRnaxroz6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJRnaxroz6I[/video]
[video=youtube;gDgvQ1cHdg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDgvQ1cHdg4&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;pKmfbhxYj2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKmfbhxYj2s[/video]


----------



## Big Raw J (Aug 12, 2010)

It's funny how Metal has so many sub-genres. Who really cares what it is though, really?! You can reply to something by saying "man, thats some brutal shit" or "thats pussy shit". Half the time the genre doesnt even fit with the band, music is getting so diverse and complicated. 

Anyway, I'm a huge metal fan. Started with Metallica and got heavier ever since. Fear Factory, Lamb of God, Chimaira, Meshuggah, The Faceless, Whitechapel. From the slow chunky stuff , to the fast technical, to polyryhthms. I love it all.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 13, 2010)

The devil wears prada
As i lay dying
The demonstration
Kill whitney dead


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 15, 2010)

Ive posted these guys on a diff. music thread before.. ('CREEPER') but uhh yah they just released some new songs and are hittin the road pretty soon. They did a Western Canadian tour earlier this year and are about to do a U.S. Tour in september! Check 'em outtt!


http://www.myspace.com/fuckcreeper

http://fuckcreeper.blogspot.com/


oh, and this was their old band before 'creeper'.. nostalgic as hell for me lol Enjoi.
http://www.myspace.com/hellobeautifulrock


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/forevercadence 

my buddies & i play show's w/ these guys sometimes....


----------



## Starbuck (Aug 15, 2010)

ISIS. It's shit, they split recently. Live they were... intense. Weighty. 

Good get-up-and-go music: Mistress. Almost took my head off when we saw them live, I couldn't look up for DAYS.


----------



## odbsmydog (Aug 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;FukeNR1ydOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FukeNR1ydOA[/video]

[video=youtube;AWggPLXeOkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU[/video]

[video=youtube;4DKPgZ51ywU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DKPgZ51ywU[/video]

[video=youtube;-o9tj-xH1qU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9tj-xH1qU[/video]


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 16, 2010)

nice music bro odbsmydog


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 18, 2010)

jesustittyfuckingchrist!

i just listened to 'Periphery' after being told to listen to them and seein' them mentioned on this here thread.. 


mindfucked. the instrumentals are sickeningly amazing...

thatisall.


oh, and this is 'Protest the Hero'.. another dope band from Ontario

[youtube]yLFIxgd3LWI[/youtube]

[youtube]Y9aJ0ncWRvY[/youtube]

THATTIsAll.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 18, 2010)

New Zealand bands Yeah

[youtube]L6JNN10FNWg[/youtube]
[youtube]FMdOoIjeiJw[/youtube]
[youtube]TC-gyUiEs5o[/youtube]
[youtube]iTw0YiYq-lY[/youtube]


----------

